# Adding copyright symbol in Print module watermarking?



## Bob_B (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd like to add a simple watermark to my prints that includes the copyright symbol, but I'm stumped on how to get the symbol into watermark editor. Would some kind soul provide a bit of guidance? Thanks.

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2012)

Windows has an applet called CharacterMap. Open it and find the copyright symbol.  Copy that symbol and paste it into your text field.


----------



## cmphoto (Oct 27, 2012)

Hold the alt key and type 0169 ©
Cliff


----------



## Paul Treacher (Oct 27, 2012)

If you wish to use the same copyright info on many pictures you can record this in the Metadata including the symbol then choose "Simple Copyright Watermark" in the export dialogue.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 28, 2012)

When holding the Alt key, as cmphoto suggested, the 0169 part has to entered on the numeric keypad, and not the top row numbers.
Adding to Cletus' suggestion, to find the Character map, click on the Windows start button, and enter 'character' in the search box at the bottom, it should find the Character map applet for you, simply click on it.


----------



## Bob_B (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I had recalled (from my days in DOS) that I needed to provide an ascii code for the copyright symbol, but had forgot that the numeric keypad had to be used for the input. I didn't know about the character map on Windows, so I very much appreciate learning of this feature. Cheers, Bob


----------

